# Puppy lays down when sees other dogs coming



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

My pup, who is almost 4 months old, has been laying down on the sidewalk when we see other dogs coming our way. He lays and watches them come, kind of patiently. When the other dog finally gets to him, he will get up and begin to sniff/play/wag tail, etc. This laying is pretty new behavior and I just want to make sure he is not being intimidated or nervous by doing this. 

He is a big layer/sitter in general recently. He prefers to sit or lay on the sidewalk and watch people, birds, dogs go by, rather than go for walks. He does get TONS of attention this way though. At least 15-20 people will stop to pet him in a 10 minute trip outside (we live in NYC) and about 3 dogs will pass in this time as well. He is very good with the people, licking them, sitting and being a total ham. 

Maybe he is just eating up the attention but I want to make sure he is not timid with other dogs.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it is the age. Just keep trying to socialize.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lola212 said:


> My pup, who is almost 4 months old, has been laying down on the sidewalk when we see other dogs coming our way. He lays and watches them come, kind of patiently. When the other dog finally gets to him, he will get up and begin to sniff/play/wag tail, etc. This laying is pretty new behavior and I just want to make sure he is not being intimidated or nervous by doing this.
> 
> He is a big layer/sitter in general recently. He prefers to sit or lay on the sidewalk and watch people, birds, dogs go by, rather than go for walks. He does get TONS of attention this way though. At least 15-20 people will stop to pet him in a 10 minute trip outside (we live in NYC) and about 3 dogs will pass in this time as well. He is very good with the people, licking them, sitting and being a total ham.
> 
> Maybe he is just eating up the attention but I want to make sure he is not timid with other dogs.


I have to assume that you stop walking when he does this, thereby allowing him to do so. I'd break the cycle of him doing this by turning left or right, if possible and continuing on, saying "Good Boy! Lets go!" in a happy voice, and keep walking. Many puppies will lay down, some even roll to their side and open their groin to show submission to larger/older dogs. By changing things up, and him seeing that you are happy and fine, he'll take your cue and see that he doesn't need to be intimidated or fearful. Be very careful not to coddle him, or say "good boy, it's alright..." as it will indicate to him that the bahavior is what you want. He'll likely outgrow it anyway, but I like to help build their confidence if needed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer still does this. If we see another dog, we do stop. He then proceeds to lay down flat against the ground until he can see/smell who it is. If he knows the dog, he tries to pull my arm off sometimes to play. If he doesn't and I allow them to meet, he is friendly and very polite when meeting. I don't mind that he lays down at all; it is fine with me.

Also at that age, Beamer refused to go on walks but he outgrew that. He would want to go back home so he would stubbornly stand and try to hold me back.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> I have to assume that you stop walking when he does this, thereby allowing him to do so. I'd break the cycle of him doing this by turning left or right, if possible and continuing on, saying "Good Boy! Lets go!" in a happy voice, and keep walking. Many puppies will lay down, some even roll to their side and open their groin to show submission to larger/older dogs. By changing things up, and him seeing that you are happy and fine, he'll take your cue and see that he doesn't need to be intimidated or fearful. Be very careful not to coddle him, or say "good boy, it's alright..." as it will indicate to him that the bahavior is what you want. He'll likely outgrow it anyway, but I like to help build their confidence if needed.


Thanks, yes I stop walking if we are walking. Not sure how much I can pull him without hurting him (he is on a harness, which is good for not pulling his neck) but still not sure i want to tug him hard enough to get him up and moving. Often times, we are not walking though, just standing outside the building in the spot that he goes to the bathroom and hangs out, which is another point where he will just drop down at the site of a dog. Maybe I shouldn't have him grazing around outside so much? Maybe outside should be for walking and potty only? That would be sad, though, because boy does he love sitting out there like it is his personal porch.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I chuckled when I read this because it reminded me so much of our Buddy. Our Buddy was well socialized, and never afraid of other dogs...he just LOVED the attention! There was a toddler who lived in the next block from us, and he used to get down on the sidewalk and crawl over to him (down to the toddler's level I guess). He would have stayed there all day as that little boy petted him and fussed over him. He was so gentle with little kids. And when he saw people approaching (they could be a block away!), he would sit and wait until they came to him. I think he thought everyone loved him, and wanted to say hello as much as he did. Of course, there were times when I had to keep him moving along, and so I would tell him, "let's walk!" (changing direction helps too). Goldens are notoriously social and will eat up any attention they can get. (our buddy passed the end of November, and now that I've started walking again, people we used to see regularly, always ask where's that friendly Buddy? With a lump in my throat I have to tell them the sad news.. really got to meet a lot of people with him) Try to vary his routine somewhat..start out in a different direction each time for awhile. Good luck!


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I would just make sure he gest socialized with lots of dogs so he doesn't have to be scared. It sure is cute though!


----------

